# 63 Impala Door Panel Removal



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't tried taking them off yet. After removing the window cranks and door handles, what holds in the panel just clips?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

you just have to pull them off the clips, what are you working on


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 29 2009, 02:21 AM~14034210
> *you just have to pull them off the clips, what are you working on
> *


I have to work on the locks, on the drivers side the outside cylinder turns but it doesnt actually unlock or lock the door. it probably is missing the actuator rod. on the passenger side the lock is stuck in the unlock position, but that cylinder needs to rekeyed.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14033343
> *I haven't tried taking them off yet. After removing the window cranks and door handles, what holds in the panel just clips?
> *


Dont forget to remove the arm rest bases (held by 2 phillips screws), also check along the bottom for screws. Unscrew the door lock, and after that just use a plastic wedge and pry along the sides carefully and should remove with no problems.


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 29 2009, 10:28 AM~14036786
> *Dont forget to remove the arm rest bases (held by 2 phillips screws), also check along the bottom for screws. Unscrew the door lock, and after that just use a plastic wedge and pry along the sides carefully and should remove with no problems.
> *


thanks, i've taken door panels off of newer cars before. just wanted to make sure there's no hidden screws that i have to remove before trying it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

stainless screws at the bottoms, other than that its just nails


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14037201
> *thanks, i've taken door panels off of newer cars before. just wanted to make sure there's no hidden screws that i have to remove before trying it.
> *


Cool bro!Not much to em besides what you mentioned and what i added.


----------

